# My In-Law's LARGE family portrait!



## twocolor (Dec 8, 2009)

My mother-in-law asked me to do a family portrait of our family over Thanksgiving.  It was the first time in over 5 years that we would all be together at the same time.  So, my husband is 5th of 7 children.  Most of his siblings have large families (2 brothers have 8 kids each).  This is my record largest family to photograph, and I'm proud to belong to it!! (if I counted right, it equals 51)

1. The group shot!






2. Husband's parents!





3. Oh, hey look, there's MY crew!





4. One of the nieces





5. One of the brother's with his family





6. Another brother with his family





It was a COLD day, and a few tears from the kids, but my mother in law is tickled pink to have these done!!!  We are giving her a large reprint for Christmas!


----------



## MikeLem (Dec 8, 2009)

These are wonderful!  Great work!  I'm amazed at how well the full family shot came out.


----------



## Michael.McBee (Dec 8, 2009)

Nice pics.

And you definitely have a large family!


----------



## camz (Dec 8, 2009)

Looks like a fun bunch twocolor!  I don't seem to have any issues grouping strangers and taking their picture however for family group shots I must say I'm clueless .  Good job on the group shot!


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice work on the large group shot.  I can imagine that it might have been be a real headache with that many children.  It's a hard enough time getting two or three of them to look at you at the same time.


----------



## Rrr3319 (Dec 9, 2009)

WOW! :thumbup:


----------



## IgsEMT (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice work!!!
I know the feeling of working with large groups, ain't easy! Great Job.
I'm on a different computer now, so maybe that could be BUT they seemed to be a bit overexposed.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 9, 2009)

Great job on the family group shot. Not only is everyone looking at the camera but no one is hidden by another family member. And with that many kids I don't imagine you had too many chances at that shot. :thumbup:


----------



## twocolor (Dec 9, 2009)

IgsEMT said:


> Nice work!!!
> I know the feeling of working with large groups, ain't easy! Great Job.
> I'm on a different computer now, so maybe that could be BUT they seemed to be a bit overexposed.


 
They are bright, but the only shot I think has overly bright is the dang white door on the shot with me and my family (of course it would be MY family!)


----------



## twocolor (Dec 9, 2009)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Great job on the family group shot. Not only is everyone looking at the camera but no one is hidden by another family member. And with that many kids I don't imagine you had too many chances at that shot. :thumbup:


 
I got that in three shots!!!!!  Of course my remote had dead batteries, so I was composing the shot, setting the timer and getting back in place.  I was THRILLED that we got it in just three shots!!

The kids porbably would have only lasted a few more beyond that anyway!!


----------



## twocolor (Dec 9, 2009)

Actually, at a second look the door behind the family on that last shot is worse than the shot with my family.  I'll go see if I can burn it a little.


----------



## Nikkor (Dec 17, 2009)

Congratulations on successfully photographing that many peopel, especially so many kids!!


----------



## tronghoang (Dec 18, 2009)

WeddingPhotographer said:


> Congratulations on successfully photographing that many peopel, especially so many kids!!



*especially so many kids!!*
right  ha ha
They are large family,it is normal
Nice photo.


----------

